# moving to abu dhabi



## summerlin (Jan 21, 2013)

I am going to be an expat from the United States to Abu Dhabi. I am single and would prefer a high rise modern building near the water downtown. A very large single or one bedroom is fine, wonderful views are my greatest desire. 

i am told the rental package is 168,000 DHS, or about $35,000 per year US dollars. I am wondering if appx $3,000 is enough? Should I try to get more for the area and type that I want? I have read that I would need at least 250,000 DHS for modern, high rise luxury apartments downtown, is this true? 

thanks so much... the package includes $10,000 per year incidental allowance and $10,000 per year transportation allowance, but I do not see a car costing $800 US per month, so may be able to use some of the $20,000 to use towards the 168,000 DHS rent. 

Thank you


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

summerlin said:


> I am going to be an expat from the United States to Abu Dhabi. I am single and would prefer a high rise modern building near the water downtown. A very large single or one bedroom is fine, wonderful views are my greatest desire.
> 
> i am told the rental package is 168,000 DHS, or about $35,000 per year US dollars. I am wondering if appx $3,000 is enough? Should I try to get more for the area and type that I want? I have read that I would need at least 250,000 DHS for modern, high rise luxury apartments downtown, is this true?
> 
> ...


168K Dhs per annum is more than sufficient for a one bed. Check out the website dubizzle.com to get an idea. These days 250K Dhs will get you a 3 bed in the newest luxury apartment building (Nation Towers) with a bit of change left over. You will see that actually cars will cost more than 800 USD p.m. (c. 3000 Dhs p.m.) if you opt for a luxury car. If you lease a car, 3000 Dhs will not get you even a ford fusion. So yes, UAE is more expensive than US for cars.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

rsinner said:


> 168K Dhs per annum is more than sufficient for a one bed. Check out the website dubizzle.com to get an idea. These days 250K Dhs will get you a 3 bed in the newest luxury apartment building (Nation Towers) with a bit of change left over. You will see that actually cars will cost more than 800 USD p.m. (c. 3000 Dhs p.m.) if you opt for a luxury car. If you lease a car, 3000 Dhs will not get you even a ford fusion. So yes, UAE is more expensive than US for cars.


+1 on the rent allowance. I think for under 168k you will get a decent 2 bedroom in a newer building like Shining Tower in Khalidiya or Rahan Hts near Dubai Sports City. Like I was telling someone else on another thread, Khalidiya is a great neighborhood if you can find a place (Nation Towers, Etihad Towers, or the myriad of high-rises fronting the park next to the Corniche). 

Carwise, I'm paying AED3650 monthly to rent a 2012 Passat (it had less than 4000 km when I first got it) including insurance from EuroStar, though I think Thrifty is renting Passats as well. Depending on the rental company you might get a deal on an Accord or Camry, but the insurance or CDW may get you up over 3000/mo. I had a Lexus IS300 from Hertz for a few months, that was 4800 a month. As my allowance is 4000 a month, I was paying out of my pocket for a bit more luxury and 6-cylinder power - but the cars were high mileage (45,000 km plus) and quite small. While the Passat is basic spec (cloth seats, no sunroof or chrome trim), it has automatic climate control, Bluetooth, and a decently peppy 5-cyl engine with great gas mileage that I would take over Camry or Fusion any day. It is also BIG, as they are selling the US-built version here, not the older German version. The back seat is huge (good when carrying clients or others) and the trunk can hold golf bags for a family of 4.


----------

